# more of our furkids



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Just a few more photos of our furkids past and present. Looking back is bittersweet. Many awesome memories with these dogs. Every day and week and year is prescious now since Blaze is about 13 and Silva is about 12. Seems like yesterday they came to us when they were around 3 and 4. Sorry messed up the text and photos in the prior post. Have to see what happens this time.
View attachment 777


View attachment 778


View attachment 779


View attachment 780


View attachment 781


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! I LOOOOOVE the last one! haha. Now you're making me want another Sibe!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They are simply stunning dogs. I know what you mean about bittersweet, it rips your heart out looking at pictures of your old dogs who are no longer here.
My sister in law has a sweet old 13 yo husky, I only get to see her once a year so I really notice her aging. A real sweet old lady that hobbles around but still thinks she can chase skunks/squirrels/cats or anything that moves.
Thanks so much for the pictures.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

xxshaelxx, they truly are like potato chips, you can't have just one. Plus in most cases they enjoy the company of another sibe or two. Just gotta watch those spayed bitches. The photos in this thread are of Sandi(the sibe/GSD mix who never ran), Blaze and Silva keeping dad warm last winter, Thorn an awesome weight puller and great wheel dog, took him a while to come out of his shell when he came here, but he was a rocket in any harness, then Ice and Jewel who both came from the same local SPCA. Ice was fully obedience trained when he came, loved to run, hated weight pulling(lol) but was so obedient when you stopped the team he sat and acted almost like an extra break. He was a big boy at about 60 pounds. The last one was Jewel, god I miss her zest for life. She was an awesome girl, even as a youngster. Within one year she learned how to lead a team, she was always excited to look ahead and see what was around the bend. Lots of folks commented on her color and her look, I haven't seen many like her xxshaelxx but I do love her look.

The best part of all was how well they all got along. They were and are wonderful with people and even as Blaze and Silva have aged they still act like kids. They keep us young and hopping. 

Glad you both liked them.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

beautiful dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know how I missed these. Gorgeous dogs! I absolutely love sibes! 

Thanks for posting these. :tongue:


----------

